# Category One Cycles Atl, Worth the Drive?



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I am looking to invest in some Assos gear and would like to check it out in person before I layout the cash.

I live in Darlington SC, which has nothing going on as far as cycling. When I checked the Assos website, it seems that Category One in Atlanta is the closest dealer.

For those of you in the area, how is C.O.s Assos selection? I'll probably drive in from Augusta so it won't be too bad of a drive, but I don't want to get there and feel like I wasted my time.

Is there any other stores in SC, NC, GA area that carry Assos in large quantities?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

funktekk said:


> I am looking to invest in some Assos gear and would like to check it out in person before I layout the cash.
> 
> I live in Darlington SC, which has nothing going on as far as cycling. When I checked the Assos website, it seems that Category One in Atlanta is the closest dealer.
> 
> ...


I haven't been to that shop before so I'm probably going to state the obvious. Call the shop and see how much Assos inventory they keep on hand. Let them know you're coming from several hours away and aren't interested in making the trip if the selection isn't up to snuff. I'd also give them an idea of your size and what you're interested in. Then let them tell you what they've got in your size. If you're willing to spend the time in going there then let them take the time to make it worth your while.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Do they have a website? I've never heard of the store.


----------



## _rt_ (Jun 12, 2002)

*ditto*



Sadlebred said:


> Do they have a website? I've never heard of the store.


never heard of that shop either. 

rt


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

E-tailer, not brick and mortar.

http://www.categoryonecycles.com/index.php?=&jsenabled=1


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

I tried to order some bibs from them a couple of months ago and after waiting a week for a shipping e-mail notice I e-mailed them and their responce was "We're out of stock" even tho I got a computer generated notice that my order was received and taken care of.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Category One is All3Sports (big tri shop based in Atlanta) road-specific mail order operation.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

funktekk said:


> I live in Darlington SC


Isn't there a huge NASCAR racetrack there? I can just imagine what "Sharing the Road" is like there after a race... :rolleyes5:


----------

